# Cant stop partying



## melpaganlibran (Nov 25, 2006)

yeah so my ex (not officially divorced yet) called me and told me some horible stuff i wont get into....i have been dating a bit and partying nonstop.

My life is affected very little by it expect that omfg i can hardly manage cohesive sentances sometimes. i was really depressed so i began going out and now uhm...its like i only meant to crash the party and my life became the party. People give me almost anything you can think of as far as poisons just for being there.

may seem like a dumb question since i am asking to begin with but should i be worried? uhm as of this weekend i am slowing down but man oh man...i waste most of every day wasted.

&lt;3

mel


----------



## TylerD (Nov 25, 2006)

Ummmm...my best advice stop drinking, sstop partying so much. Just this week I promised myself Im not drinking for a while now. I have been drinking to much. Stop now before you cant.


----------



## KristieTX (Nov 25, 2006)

Do you mean as in drugs or alcohol? Sorry, a little confused.

I don't think there's anything wrong in drinking every so often as long as you're not hurting anyone or driving after doing so. The drugs though can definitely become a problem and I personally don't have anything to do with them.


----------



## Princess6828 (Nov 25, 2006)

From the way you described it, it sounds like you're talking about drugs too and that is BAD BAD NEWS! Trust me. Thankfully I stopped before it went too far, but I've seen people I know ruin their lives because of drugs. Drinking can get dangerous too. If you're really feeling depressed, instead of turning to drugs and alcohol and the partying that goes with it, why don't you see if you can find a counselor of some sort to work with you and sort out your feelings. I'm sorry you're going through this right now, but things will get better - but not if you turn to drugs.


----------



## StereoXGirl (Nov 25, 2006)

I agree with what Princess6828 said. Talking to a counselor would be a great way to let all your concerns out and talk through things. It sounds like the end of your marriage has gotten you depressed (which is totally understandable) and you started partying as a means of coping with (or possibly avoiding) everything. Unfortunately, partying and drugs is not a really a healthy method of coping.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> You might wind up getting hurt or getting in deeper than you thought.

Please be careful.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Little_Lisa (Nov 25, 2006)

Don't let this become you...







But seriously, I agree with the above poster...it's not a healthy way of coping. Please, be careful. I don't want you to get hurt, Mel.


----------



## pla4u (Nov 25, 2006)

A little bit of partying is fine , but it sounds like you are being rather excesive, It could very well turn around and bite you in the **s, Please Slow Down! The bestway to cope is not hiding dehind alcohal and drugs...


----------



## tadzio79 (Nov 25, 2006)

:dito:

it would be harmless if you do it in moderation, but once it becomes routinely excessive, it becomes self-destructive. Please be careful hon! we're all here if you need to talk about things that are bothering you. :huggies:


----------



## han (Nov 25, 2006)

i can totally relate to what your going through i have done drugs in the past for fun and to numb emotional pain but i can tell you drugs only numb you they dont erase whats going on deep inside and when you stop doing them you still have to face whats going on the feelings and emotions that you felt befor do return and the only way i got better was through divine intervention "god" and people who drink say eh drugs are bad but hello alcohol is a drug to my dad died cause of drinking related problems so i have never touch alcohol i loath it and cant stand to be around a drunk and people say it's ok to do in moderation but thats not true either if you have issues or additive personality im a very extrem person theres no in between either i dont do it at all or i go all the way i dont know what moderation is but i give you credit at least you realize you have a problem and can talk about it thats a start at least your not in deniel and if you ever need to talk you can always pm me i would never judge you i have been there..


----------



## jessimau (Nov 25, 2006)

I agree with what everyone else has said...it sounds like this has become routine and your way of coping. Please find another way to deal with what's going on...a counselor would be a good place to start. If you feel uncomfortable going to a counselor, take the first step by going to your doctor and telling her/him what you've told us.

Is there a history of substance abuse in your family? If you've had other family members, especially immediate family, who've been addicted to substances, it greatly increases your risk of becoming dependent as well (like Han said, she avoids alcohol b/c of her father, which is a very smart thing to do).

Good luck with this! *hug*


----------



## Dragonfly (Nov 25, 2006)

I agree with everyone. But I'm going to add a spin. Right now you are really vulnerable. Combine that with intoxication and you could end up doing something you really will regret. Or someone may take advantage of you vulnerability when you are partying, and slip you a roofie (or similar). Even the nicest of guys can become total jerks given the right circumstances.


----------



## SwtValina (Nov 25, 2006)

Find something more positive to do with friends who aren't into the party scene. Stay home, rent a movie, go shopping, read a book, maybe get a weekend job so you are working instead of partying. Just find a better way to spend your time. Keep yourself too tired and too busy to want to go out partying.


----------



## Becka (Nov 25, 2006)

IMO whatever a person's poison is, it is fine in moderation and only IF you can control it. Ask yourself, am I just partying coz of all the newness of coming out of a relationship and will this die down, or am I partying to escape ... If you're partying to "escape" reality then yes, I'd slow it down, because in that case booze or drugs can potentially take over your life, don't let that happen. Don't make getting hammered the forefront of what is going on in your life, try to do other things that don't involve getting wasted, like shopping, going for coffee, movies, whatever. And as far as friends go, try to keep a balance of friends that even tho you may party and get wasted with, you can still go enjoy sober things together too ...


----------



## Aquilah (Nov 28, 2006)

I agree with everyone about you needing to quit with the partying as much! I hit a point where I was drinking daily, and living for getting trashed on the weekends, and I was hardly even 17 then! One day I took a good look at myself, and decided enough was enough! I calmed down, quit partying so much, and quit drinking as much. I could tell I was setting a destructive path for myself, and I didn't want that to happen.


----------



## jdepp_84 (Nov 29, 2006)

:iagree: Party every once in a while in a safe enviroment, like a drug-free party or something.


----------



## lovelyarsenic (Nov 30, 2006)

I agree with what others have said so far. There is nothing wrong with wanting to enjoy a night out every once in a while, but when this night turns into a week, and then a week turns into two...well, we've just got to remember that life itself isn't and can't be one big party. Like Tyler suggested, I'd say stop now before you can't stop at all. Perhaps try doing other fun and involving activities to get your mind off of wanting to go to these affairs - maybe there is a new book you'd like to read, a movie you'd like to watch or even a makeup product out you could experiment with...i'm sure you get the drift Alright, well I hope you are able to take care of things, and get your night life under more control, as it seems to be affecting you, and not in a positive way. Take care!! Keep us posted.


----------



## han (Nov 30, 2006)

where you go?? you all right?


----------



## melpaganlibran (Nov 30, 2006)

I am okay. I spent all my money and didn't take care of myself at a home that became an almost month-long party. I had a merry "kidnapping" by a pal whose name I don't care to mention.

I'm kind of ashamed of myself, I won't go into everything. for those who asked a lot of valid questions, I seldom do drink, Grandma died of Cirrhosis of the liver when I was only 2 and seeing my mom cope with the pain messed me up on alcohol and the whole booze scene. I drink twice a month when I am on a binge.

I don't want to incriminate myself, or anyone else so I'll pile up pretty names.

MaryJane is a fun diversion, we have been kicking it off and on since I was fourteen years old.

Rollanda sings siren songs of delicious intoxication I should do well to leave her alone. for a while I couldn't or we would just chill on weekends which turned to weekdays etc etc.

Connie makes me feel good then makes me hysterically emotional and bitter when she leaves we hung out every day for two weeks.

Krystal crashed the party several times, I absolutely despise her and what she does to people I care about and LOVE all around me.

Kittie made a token appearance, I don't like her..when we speak I fall down, not safe in a houseparty full of...dudes.

Valerie chills me out but after I sleep with her I cannot function or handle cohesive sentances.

Oh Yeah and I wtach my drinks...damned roofies...and avoid Gina....ugh.

on the bright side, I am leaving my party boy-toy alone for now and uhm I am simply drinking a LOT of waetr and taking vitamins. I have a nasty sinus cold, ugh, still deaf from it, ears stuffy and head under-water feeling.... but thankfully not hacking and coughing a lot any longer...yay antibiotics.

yes I am trying to find more healthy diversions..reading is my outlet and writing is my release, i apinted my nails and fixed em up yesterday. I love my makeup but have been lazy with it lately, just some pink glitterpaint and pink glitter lipstick on my lips, the base and foundation and mascara. I need to learn how to use blush, I am finally old enough to need it.

TY for all the thread-love.

i think i am gonna resolve to stay home...too many guys want to kiss me, and too many of them like to get high....I may ahve kissed my share...but none could compare...to my spouse but we can't go back in time.

if you do myspace I get stuck on that thing...I am set to private but if u wanna friend me my username is melpaganlibran. Just be sure to shoot one message tellin me you are from MUT or I may sort of blindly ignore it.

Ty ladies and gentlemen.

Blessings and Hugs,

Mela


----------



## Cool Kitten (Dec 1, 2006)

ok, i can't make any sense of your post.


----------



## han (Dec 1, 2006)

ok rollanda was one of my weakness and still is but im glad you alright and im on myspace under www.myspace.com/littleteaser1 if you want to add me you can..oh please stay away from gina very bad news and kitty too!!


----------



## KristieTX (Dec 1, 2006)

:kopfkratz:


----------



## TylerD (Dec 1, 2006)

Han is it just me or does your myspace suck!!!! Its so blank lol spice it up a bit, or maybe just because you have it set to private im not sure haha.


----------



## han (Dec 1, 2006)

ur invited to come in just knock and i will open


----------



## TylerD (Dec 1, 2006)

How do I do that hahaha???

NEver mind i figured it out lol.. I feel so dull. Sorry owner of this thread for getting it off topic.


----------



## han (Dec 1, 2006)

yeah sorry for the hijacking of the thread, but i have a feeling she dont care..lol


----------



## melpaganlibran (Dec 8, 2006)

thank you for all the kindness and support!

if you need help deciphering the ladie's names they are all illegal drugs and let us leave it at that my dears. like i said, i don't drink much. yuck. So it was too easy to fall into a trap of...all that.

I am not sure I want to see a therapist i saw my share of them and it seems like they get paid to lsiten to me complain or cry and little else changes or gets done. I will NOT tell my therapist what i have been doing and if you can belive my hypocrisy LOL I am kind of nervous to take antidepressants. they help mood swings but when I run out of them they make me more NUTS than any street drug comedown ever could.

lol man of course i care i just spend entirely too much 'net time on the myspace!

and thank YOU for caring...i dont mind when people digress on here but the "site" doesn't like it...I dunno what I will do different but I am thinking I was just going through a phase.

and that is why i adore you :moa: making a point while still being HILRIOUS....  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## pinkbundles (Dec 22, 2006)

well, at least you know you have a problem. my question is, what are you going to do about it? don't allow yourself or your life to spin so out of control that you spiral all the way to the bottom. it sucks to be down there and it's a long way back to the top.


----------

